# Where to get a Clutch kit?



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Where can I get a decent clutch price at for a 01 Audi A6 2.7? Everywhere seems to be about 3-400$


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

uppp


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

sick thing is, thats probably for just the disc, I can get on for around 261, but nobody currently has one, all the warehouses I deal with are out of stock, or try this


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/ES2153/


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

well my buddy says his clutch was slipping when he really got on it. I guess i gotta wait and see if he needs a pressure plate to.


----------



## advautomotion (Feb 16, 2007)

Willdue said:


> well my buddy says his clutch was slipping when he really got on it. I guess i gotta wait and see if he needs a pressure plate to.



Replacing only the disc will result in another slipping clutch. You need an entire clutch kit, which has the pressure plate, the disc, and T/O bearing. Don't forget to have the flywheel resurfaced.


----------



## rret (Nov 15, 2004)

*exedy*

check ebay for an exedy clutch kit - i've had very good luck with exedy clutches.
also check the exedy web site for the right PN before u buy on ebay.


----------

